

Jobs: YouCastr is looking for a Web Designer - arieldiaz

YouCastr is an angel-funded startup that is creating a real-time, interactive, global sports broadcasting platform. YouCastr makes following sports more personal and fun by making it easy for anyone, anywhere to create their own sports talk show, broadcast live sports commentary and interact with other fans.<p>We launched our public beta about 3 months ago, including the requisite TechCrunch post, and are now focusing on growing the site aggressively, expanding our features, and making it even easier to use.  If you love sports, you’ll love what we’re doing at YouCastr.<p>Our paid professional broadcasting service, YouCastr Pro, offers a high quality, cost effective, interactive way for sports radio stations, colleges, and high schools to broadcast their sports shows and sporting events.  We have signed up ESPN Boston and Dartmouth as some initial customers, and so far both broadcasters and listeners are loving the service.<p>We are looking for a Lead Web Designer, who will drive the design direction and implement the front end of the YouCastr website.  You will be joining a young, energetic, and fun team in a dynamic work environment.  We are located in Boston, and are only looking for people who can work full time, locally in our offices.<p>Benefits include stock options, competitive salary commensurate with experience, 3 weeks vacation, and a safe, PC-free environment.<p>As the lead designer at YouCastr, your responsibilities would include:<p>* Ownership of layout, design, user-interface, and front-end implementation of the entire YouCastr site
* Participation in product development cycle - core contributor to new feature ideation and development
* Lead all design ideation, and develop wireframes and mockups of visual designs for future and existing products and features
* Ensure brand and style consistency across all communication platforms (e.g. web, print, etc.)
* Create and maintain an easy-to-use framework to facilitate fast and stable front-end development  
* Coordinate front-end implementation with developers
* Occasional print graphics work for advertisements and product collateral<p>You should have:<p>* Exceptional hand-coded HTML/XHTML and CSS skills
* Knowledge of current trends and best practices in front-end architecture
* Experience integrating front-end code with server-side technology on a large-scale, dynamic website
* Fluency in Photoshop, Illustrator, and Flash
* Desire to learn new skills and able to tackle new challenges on a daily basis
* Excellent communication skills<p>In addition, it is extremely important that you be highly self-directed, thrive in a team environment, and take great pride in your work.<p>It would also be awesome if you have:<p>* Experience with Javascript libraries (YUI, Prototype) and debugging tools (Firebug)
* Experience with front-end testing utilities (Selenium)
* Experience as a designer/developer of a successfully launched web 2.0 and/or software application
* B.A. degree in Graphic Design, Information Design, Digital Media Design or other visual arts<p>To apply
Send examples of previous work, reasons why you want to join, and a story of the coolest thing you have ever done (programming or not) to careers@youcastr.com.
======
evdawg
Damn do they need someone for this position badly

